# UNIX & FreeBSD have same commands?



## valhalla (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm newbie in FreeBSD and I want to ask (like in the post title) is it the same? UNIX and FreeBSD commands are the same? And what recommended book for this? Thank you very much. Sorry my english doesn't well enough.


Best regards,


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2011)

FreeBSD is a direct descendant of the original UNIX. So yes, there are a lot of similarities.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...family-tree?rev=1.143;content-type=text/plain


----------



## Alt (Feb 28, 2011)

valhalla, just some info so you can know


> Linux is more 'Unix-like' so yes simplistically you could call it a clone, the same is true for BSDs (although admittedly BSDs could be considered closer to Unix than Linux).
> 
> The main thing that gives Linux the Unix-like title is the fact that it is nearly fully compliant w/ POSIX (Portable Operating System Interface [for Unix]) standards that have built up over time.
> 
> The other key thing, is the inheritance of code etc, as demonstrated on Wikipedia, Linux does not actually originate from Unix sources, instead it is pretty much built from scratch (this is disputed however).


http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4091/is-linux-a-unix


----------



## valhalla (Feb 28, 2011)

Alrighty then..thank you so much for the answer and links guys....now I know between FreeBSD and UNIX...glad to know.. 



Best regards,


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Feb 28, 2011)

/usr/share/misc/bsd-family-tree for more info.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 28, 2011)

@valhalla,
you might want to have a look at UNIX term in wikipedia.
Regarding books, the best you can read is the FreeBSD Handbook. It is free very precise up to the point and up to date. Honestly this is the only Unix like OS handbook so well written. If I may recommend a book, then it would be "Absolute BSD: The Ultimate Guide to FreeBSD". A bit old but still the bible.

Best Regards


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 28, 2011)

valhalla said:
			
		

> And what recommended book for this? Thank you very much.



The UNIX Programming Environment Kernighan/Pike

This is THE bible:

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/The_Unix_Programming_Environment


----------

